# Boice crane planer



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Bought a boice crane planer yesterday at an auction. Doubt know much about it any info would be great I paid 125 for it. Is that a good deal or no? Thanks for the responses in advance. I'll get better pictures later as it is stuck on our truck. I posted this in my tool auction thread as well if you want the full story.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Is it functional? If so 125 for any planer isn't bad


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't know anything about planers I have to get someone to teach me how to use it. The auctioneer which my dad knows very well said that they pulled all the equipment right out of his home woodshop. I'm assuming it should function. I'll be able to tell later today when we get it off the truck.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

As best as I can guess from the picture it's a 12" planer. If that is so it's probably worth 5-600 dollars.

The only thing you will probably need as far as how to operate it is maintenance. You might keep an eye on ebay for a operators manual. There are a half dozen manuals there now but not for a planer.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I think this may be the manual....the guys at OWWM would drool over that. Click on the "view PDF" button under the pic.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Fred Hargis said:


> I think this may be the manual....the guys at OWWM would drool over that. Click on the "view PDF" button under the pic.


Na, drooling wouldn't be allowed. Keith would edit that out.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

More pictures. The table is 12 inches wide and has a depth of 4 inches. I have two sets of extra blades I think there's 8 along with how many are in the machine. Built on November 9 1951.

Edit- there is a lot of sawdust still on it. But the bottom had some rust. And is the top dust collection thing original to it or is that added on because that is they way it seems.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Considering the age of it, it looks like it has been well taken care of.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

I didn't even realize it was that old until I looked today. There are grease ports for a grease gun what kind I grease should I use. Or should I just use the one I use for cars.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

jbwhitford said:


> I didn't even realize it was that old until I looked today. There are grease ports for a grease gun what kind I grease should I use. Or should I just use the one I use for cars.


Probably what you need to do is remove the grease fittings and look at the condition of the grease that is in it. A lot of time on old machines the grease is allow to turn hard. As far as grease I just use multi-purpose grease like you use on your car.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks. I'm really pumped up that I bought this. If you asked me two says ago what I was going to buy I would've said a 14 inch bandsaw. And I come home with a drill press and this planer. Thanks everyone for the help. One more question does anyone have a website that explains how to change blades and do normal maintaining?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

jbwhitford said:


> Thanks. I'm really pumped up that I bought this. If you asked me two says ago what I was going to buy I would've said a 14 inch bandsaw. And I come home with a drill press and this planer. Thanks everyone for the help. One more question does anyone have a website that explains how to change blades and do normal maintaining?


In post 5 Fred showed a link that had a owners manual you could download.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Search youtube for bob vaughn, good video on setting up a planer. 

I just use a 4" hard wood block to set everything except the knives in mine. 

Good buy.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

You have a GREAT planer there. It's a 12" I have the same one. Mines is direst drive 1 1/2hp. They also made belt drive models, with, I believe up to 5hp.
It's built like a tank. So easy to use. Don't even need to use table locks. Doesn't have them. Doesn't need them. it weigh almost 500#'s
You can download a complete manual, giving every adjustmen
Here ya go. 
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/111/644.pdf

Would you please post some detailed pictures of the chip hood, with, what looks like a blower. Looks interesting.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah i just got off work right now. I'll post that when I get home. It definitely looks like an addition. But I have never used or owned a planer before and I'm glad I picked this one up for such a good price. I know it ways 500lbs for sure. They used a forklift to put it in our truck and we had to take it to a friends home to use his tractor to put it in a flatbed trailer to safely build a ramp for it to unload.

Edit- how do I tell if it is a belt drive or direct?


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Another question does it run off of 220 power because my dad and I are not familiar with the type of plug it has. Or is it a 110.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

It should be able to be switched to 110 or 220. Post a pic. of the plug.

Yours is a belt drive. Here is a pic. of my, direct drive.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

jbwhitford said:


> Another question does it run off of 220 power because my dad and I are not familiar with the type of plug it has. Or is it a 110.


 A 110v plug is what you have on your electric drill that you are familiar with. A 220v plug normally looks something like this. I just hope it doesn't have 4 prongs on it. That would smell like three phase.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

No the plug is exactly like pictured.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Picture of the plug and chip hood. I can take measurements of the chip hood if you'd like also. I will get better pictures off when I pull it into my driveway tomorrow and clean it up.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The planer does run on 220V. You have two wires coming into your house each has 110v on it. It takes a wire from each of these lines to make 220v as well as a ground. There should be some information on the machine as to what amperage it is. That would tell you what size breaker and wire you need.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

That's quite a chip hood system.
What is the rod that goes down to the elevation wheel? Is it a lock?
I have no problem with my table moving, even though the hand wheel, is very free. I can actually give it a spin, to lower the table. It will turn at least 1 full turn after being let go of. It amazes me that it spins by itself at all.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes sir it is an elevation lock. I haven't really messed with it much yet. I'm going to tomorrow.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

That's a 24V, 15A plug. If you have 240V 20A circuit, it will work (so will a 240V, 15A). If you have to install one, a 20 amp makes more sense.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Fred Hargis said:


> That's a 24V, 15A plug.


He meant 240v not 24.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you....I have to learn to not fat finger this stuff!:thumbdown::thumbsup:


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Pirate what is the red handle/lever on your machine I have one on mine but I'd like to know what it does. And mine seems to be loose and wiggly is this normal?


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Here is the motor I can't tell what the hp is from the plate on it my head won't fit in enough and there is a lack of light.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

It either is 2 hp or 5 hp.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Maybe it is this one.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

I believe that is it thanks Steve.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

If it's 12.4 amps at 220.......that should be a 2 hp motor.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Well I wired a 220 into the garage and it powered up. I then continued on to use trial and error to figure out how to use it. I finally figured it out and planed a 2x4. On both sides a couple times and celebrated my success. It sounds like a tank when it is running. It's awesome though. Thanks everyone for your posts and your help. I haven't decided if I'm going to paint it/restore it yet. If I do I may start a thread about it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*not so ....*



ryan50hrl said:


> If it's 12.4 amps at 220.......that should be a 2 hp motor.


12.4 X 220V = 2728 watts

1 HP = 746 watts

2728/746 = 3.65 HP

:smile:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> 12.4 X 220V = 2728 watts 1 HP = 746 watts 2728/746 = 3.65 HP :smile:


At 100% efficiency. However....it's a fairly old motor so it's not going to be anywhere near to 100% efficient. Plus he said it is labeled as either 2 or 5 hp, and it sure isn't 5hp.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

I think the label says 2 horsepower. As Steve posted a picture of a similar one earlier. I think there are oil ports on it what type of oil would go in here. Would it be like motor oil or is there a special machine oil? I'll post a picture in a minute.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I just use 30 weight motor oil.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Steve.


----------



## dugcampbell (Dec 21, 2015)

*Boice Crane planer hood*

I have had a 1946 version of this planer since the late 70's and my wife is adamant (now more than ever)that I corral the dust spewing out of it. The one shown in this thread looks pretty Rube Goldbergish and wonder how well it works. Does anyone have experience in doing a more simplified but effective dust hood for this planer and could post the details?


----------

